# Can I turn off the logic of my Williams locomotive.



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Can i turn off the circuit board or logic board or whatever is installed in the locomotive? I'm talking about whatever makes you have to power down to 0 to shift into neutral and then give some power to shift into reverse and then down to 0 for neutral again and then add power to shift into forward. I was hoping I could control the forward/reverse by adding different polarities to the track. 

I've just setup a point-to-point railroad with an O gauge Williams diesel locomotive SD45-201.

I'm powering the track with DC. 
I've programmed the code and have Arduino running the sensors and controlling the motion of the train.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can just remove all the electronics and wire the DC on the track directly to the motors, problem solved.


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, Gunnerjohn.

You've suggested the Arduino to me and have guided me. I'm having a blast. I almost have my system setup. Thank you very much!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------

